# Woo!  Made it to page 2...



## Tazguy37 (Jul 11, 2005)

on the list of total posts.  (Sorted descending, of course.)


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 2, 2005)

Woo! You made it to page 3 again


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 11, 2005)

```
Sub automatic_update()
Dim R As Loooong
R = Int(Application.WorksheetFunction.Rank(http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/memberlist.php, Posts.Count, True)) Mod Memberlist.Count
MsgBox "Woo! You made it to page " & R, 48, "APPLAUSE"
End Sub
```


----------

